# Sweet Maple Jerky



## foamheart (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet Maple Jerky

This sounded good since we are talking about snacking now mostly instead of a real trail food. Although this would still qualify I think. Something Dave said on one of his jerky threads about honey got me thinking. I always used a little honey in my own homemade jerky before, but I never used cure. Dave used a big scientific word meaning that the honey somehow relaxed the drying reaction and you got a jerky that folks like me with store-boughts might be able to appreciate. Also it my baby Sis’s ‘girls only’ hiking trip in two weeks so I thought they might like the sweetness, besides it just gave me a good excuse to try.

Ingredients:

2 ½ T      Jerky Mix

¾ t           #1 pink cure

½ t          Worcestershire Powder

¼ C         Maple syrup, Grade B

¼ C         Brown sugar

¼ C         Honey

Note I used the powder vice liquid because of all the sugary sweets.

I use Eye of Round, its extremely lean, its a straight grain, and its more tender IMHO. This was not on sale, but since its for Baby Sis and on a time line, she's worth it.













Jerky Maple 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






I cut the meat on a 45 degree biase, it has some pull but won't pull your teeth out.













Jerky Maple 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






Notice the plastic tupperware on the side, its actually a marinading dish. It turns over and over and has little points all over it.

Ain't no flys on brother!













Jerky Sweet 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






Some of the ingredients, I forgot the brown sugar and Honey. Insiduious Dave? Something like that.













Jerky Sweet 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






Its all mixed up now and in the fridge resting till tomorrow when it will be smoking time! I can hardly wait to smell the smoke!













Jerky Maple 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 21, 2013






Well, we will let it sleep and start again tomorrow. AND yes I did lick my fingers.....


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2013)

Lookin'' good....    I'm in........


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

Me too!  Cant wait to see!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking good! 

Only question I have is in the ingredients you have 2 ½ T Jerky Mix - what is that or am I missing something?


----------



## humdinger (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking good! I love maple syrup! Used to drink it straight as a kid......


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

After a good nights rest...... I removed them and since there was so much sugar in my cure I decided to towel 'em dry a little before they started smoking. I then gave each rack some sea salt, and one I sprinkles ancho pepper, one I sprinkled with Chipole, the last plain. Just a little pepper goes really well with sweet!













Sweet Jerky 001.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Rack number 1













Sweet Jerky 002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Rack number 2













Sweet Jerky 003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






AND Rack number 3













Sweet Jerky 006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Got that smoke generator a generating.....













Sweet Jerky 005.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






I decided to rack this time instead of hang, its a load easier to me. I realize that hanging better facilitates the loss of liquid, but thought I would check just to see for sure.

Started the smoker at 10 AM at 250, lite the Amps at 10:30, loaded with peach. Added meat at 11 AM, vent full open for drying, reduced temp to 110.

Whoever sliced that meat should have been a butcher, precise thickness of 3/32 of an inch with a perfect 45 degree angle. <in my best Irkle voice> Did I do that?

Will check it again later.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Only question I have is in the ingredients you have 2 ½ T Jerky Mix - what is that or am I missing something?


Sorry I actually used a jerky mix this time from American Spice Company, I could have skipped it, except it was laying around and I figured what the heck..


----------



## chef willie (Oct 22, 2013)

You're on a roll Foam......looking good so far. And, I must say your posts make me chuckle....let the good times roll, brother.....Willie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

I am smelling my hands again....ROFLMAO Its now just reflex when smoking..... I do love that smoke!


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

I can hardly wait. I have yet to do smoker in the jerky and this might tip me over. I'll tell the missus to blame you.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Disco said:


> I can hardly wait. I have yet to do smoker in the jerky and this might tip me over. I'll tell the missus to blame you.
> 
> Disco


You been the cooking sherry already?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2013)

Foam, I'm real curious if you have done this before without any salt? I see this time you used a small amount of pre-mix which I would guess is about 50% salt so this is still a low salt marinade. I have been trying low salt jerky but the texture just isn't coming out the way I want it. I haven't been using any sugar either because I am trying to cut that out too.


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 22, 2013)

You *did* a do a nice job of slicing. I can't wait to see the finish. I tried the smoker method once before the dehydrators and jerky kits became popular.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Foam, I'm real curious if you have done this before without any salt? I see this time you used a small amount of pre-mix which I would guess is about 50% salt so this is still a low salt marinade. I have been trying low salt jerky but the texture just isn't coming out the way I want it. I haven't been using any sugar either because I am trying to cut that out too.


No, because I have always in the past used Soy and Lea & Perins, but before I always just used salt/pepper/onion/garlic. Plus a bit of honey. Honey is my cooking secret, everybody has one, I use a little honey in lot of foods to get that kick because no one really ever can taste it. They honey also gives the jerky a nice glaze, and I have heard texture but when I could eat jerky I never noticed and now its too late for me.

Jerky is a treat, it doesn't last long around here. A little salt, a little sugar, you deserve it for being bored all those other days. Its a treat.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> You *did* a do a nice job of slicing. I can't wait to see the finish. I tried the smoker method once before the dehydrators and jerky kits became popular.


I have a dehydrator, I have done 100% on it, I have done 100% on my old Redi-Smok, I had been doing a 50/50. I am going to do thei about 4 or 5 hours onthe smoker and finish if needed probably on the dehydrator. It has a faster fan for getting that last oil off.

Best jerky I ever made I forgot was on the redi-dmok and forund after a weekend on low. It was like hard rock candy. brittle and crunchy......was pretty dang tastee!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for the answer on the Jerky Mix. Anyway, you did a great job on the slicing and I really like the other ingredients you mixed up.

Can't wait to see the final product and you have one lucky sister!


----------



## disco (Oct 22, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> You been the cooking sherry already?



Nope, just my normal incompetency.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Its has spent 4 hours in the smoker at 110, I just jacked it up to 140 an hour ago to help it along. Its not even close to ready yet. Its no longer under the smoke, so I make less trips to check it.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Its been a day! At 6PM I realized the smoker had been off for an hour.... my bad. Kicked it back on and did 140 till 8PM (two more hours). Below is the pictures. LOL.. it quit smoking so I had other things to do.













Sweet jerky 012.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Is it done? I think so. is it sweet? Definately not, there is a very very hidden honey taste. Other than that it is mucho bland!













Sweet jerky 013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Note when you bend the jerky it is perfect IMHO, colors right, the stringy striations in the muscle layers. You can chew this stuff till the cows come home and you still have a mouthful.....LOL

It would be the perfect jerky for back in the old days when it was for nourishment only because you coud boil it and make anything. You could chew it all day while walking. Its just not sweet and extremely bland. BTW the color is not that dark as picture above.













Sweet jerky 014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 22, 2013






Note the vertical strip on the far left, I pulled it and it just stretches and all the string pull apart.

I now know there is a reason that everyone uses salt pepper onion garlic soy and lea & perrins w/ just a little honey.

Thats the end of my 'speriment. The honey does make the color beatiful, to me it makes the pull right where it needs to be. But it really needs some salt and pepper.

Thanks for following my escapades...... Its a lesson learned.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

I have had a second thought, anyone ever try maybe spritzing with a maple apple sauce and then dusting with salt and pepper? Maybe the dehydrator for an hour?? or would I only be fighting the rehydration??

Thoughts?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Foam!
That's the same problems I've been having with my tries at low/no sodium jerky. I have used a lot of different spices and other things and it always comes out very bland and the texture is just not right. Just like you I have started to believe that salt is necessary for the flavors to penetrate and to make the texture correct.

We never know unless we try, right? So thanks for trying this!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2013)

Foam, evening......  Brush it with Soy, salt, pepper and maybe some Yoshida's then dry it again...    couldn't hurt....    unless the dog already ate it...      

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh no, its not dog bad..... its not bad at all. Its just nothing like normal jerky. Its like if you just semi dryed the beef. It doesn't break but it tears, and you can chew juices out of a bite for 5, 10, 15 to 30 mins....... its like almost or slightly sweet beef flavored bubble gum. Its just chewy as all get out.

I am thinking better and better of it. If nothing else I like that smoke smell. It's better than Aqua Velva. It just needs some salt....LOL


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice job on the jerky! Sounds like everything turned out perfect except the salt. Since your sister is taking this batch you could get right back upon on the horse again get it perfect.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

Baby Sis came by, tried the jerky. She said she really liked it because it wasn't salty (she doesn't drink), and she said she found it to have a distinct sweet taste. The pull and the color was just perfect.

Psst.... after nearly 40 years she finally said where they go hiking. Its not some  Georgia state hiking trail! Its a dang resort with everything from boating to horses to rip-lines, massages oh and they do have some hiking trails.

LOL... well glad she liked the jerky.

<mumbles something about not ruffing it>


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 23, 2013)

The jerky looks great, but I'm thinking it does need the salt. 

Happy to hear she liked it and that's what counts right?

I've been roughing it in a pop up camper, hiking the back country hunting elk and I have to tell ya, there's no massage or hot tub etc at the end of the day. Just a Mr Heater to take the mid 20 temps up to about 40!


----------



## disco (Oct 23, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> I have had a second thought, anyone ever try maybe spritzing with a maple apple sauce and then dusting with salt and pepper? Maybe the dehydrator for an hour?? or would I only be fighting the rehydration??
> 
> Thoughts?



I think it is a little late to try and add flavour but it would make great beef barley stew.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> The jerky looks great, but I'm thinking it does need the salt.
> 
> Happy to hear she liked it and that's what counts right?
> 
> I've been roughing it in a pop up camper, hiking the back country hunting elk and I have to tell ya, there's no massage or hot tub etc at the end of the day. Just a Mr Heater to take the mid 20 temps up to about 40!


So did we get that trophy Bull?? One elk is enough meat for a family for a year.... isn't it? They dwarf horse?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

Ya know I am going to start a new rule when evaluating anything tryed smoking..... It has to be completely done for 3 to 4 days before I make up my mind.

This jerky is most definately getting better and better with age.....LOL

It is sweet, but not candy sweet, That little pepper I added before smoking is there now, This could be a good low salt alternative.

I am only going to say, you might try it and see what you decide. Just give it some time to smooth out some before the judging.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2013)

**UPDATE**

Seems the Jerky was a large hit with the ladies. One offered to pay for it, and wants more. One said her husband asked if he could come clean pots and watch how to make it. That is usually a good indication its pretty good.

I am guessing it must smooth out well, because the day I made it, it wasn't where I wanted to go. Today it is pretty good.

Its not candy, but it has no salt or pepper taste either.

I'll give it 4 stars with a proper time to mello.


----------



## disco (Nov 12, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Seems the Jerky was a large hit with the ladies. One offered to pay for it, and wants more. One said her husband asked if he could come clean pots and watch how to make it. That is usually a good indication its pretty good.
> 
> ...


I guess the stories I've heard about southern gentlemen being paid by ladies are true.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2013)

Depends upon the product......... 'Course I am no gentleman.

Broke my right little finger as a kid, never could get it to stick out and curl just right


----------

